# The Americans "The Colonel" (OAD 5/1/2013)



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well that was just an awesome hour of television.

I loved how each group only knew half of what the other was doing.

I think it was a major error for him to not go home to his kids, keeping up normal appearances is never more important than around the time of major operations.

Oh, hey, you blew your chance to catch a spy on American soil, too bad, oh yeah, we have a sick aunt, can you watch the kids?

Anyone care to venture what they are saying at the end of the show?

At the very least I get that the daughter thinks something is going on, but what was that odd stare she had at the end? Was she supposed to be looking at something on the other side of the room?

I was more worried she would see scratches on the floor from the mom moving the washer or dryer to get to the secret hole in the wall.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Granny was great.

Of course, she's played by Margo Martindale so she really doesn't have a choice. But that conversation with the Rezident in the car put everything she's ever done in a different, yet plausible, light.

And yes, it's nice that they set us up to think they were doing the obvious with the daughter at the end, and then didn't. Sneaky [email protected]%#s!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

agreed, great finale. the climax was predictable (last moment rescue, a gunshot wound), but they moved through it fast enough it didn't detract. 

yes, we see the daughter suspects something, and that's enough to set up season 2. i was just waiting for her to look down at the floor, too. can't wait to see what unfolds next season.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I enjoyed this season a lot. Glad it was renewed for a 2nd season. Granny was great taking out that CIA guy.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

While still enjoyable I was let down a bit. The rest of the season was great but this one was just too predictable. Did anyone think for a second they were actually going to get caught? Either one of them? And I was really hoping the whole Martha storyline was going to get wrapped up. 

Still a great series though and hopefully it doesn't suffer in it's sophomore season the way Homeland did.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> While still enjoyable I was let down a bit. The rest of the season was great but this one was just too predictable. Did anyone think for a second they were actually going to get caught? Either one of them? And I was really hoping the whole Martha storyline was going to get wrapped up.
> 
> Still a great series though and hopefully it doesn't suffer in it's sophomore season the way Homeland did.


I agree. Good episode but not great. The last scene gave me a bit of a Sopranos moment. I got it, just didn't expect that to be the last shot.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I saw the gunshot wound from the minute the car was hit. cliche'

With every person in the embassy being tailed how could granny meet with the Rezident and not blow her cover?

The FBI guys don't know yet that the paper pusher was killed.

Didja notice that the dryer was very poorly spray painted Harvest Gold color? The had paint overspray on the gray back, which would be tough since that's a separate part when it's made.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What's wrong with me that I was rooting for the enemy?! That's how good this season was. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> While still enjoyable I was let down a bit. The rest of the season was great but this one was just too predictable. Did anyone think for a second they were actually going to get caught? Either one of them? And I was really hoping the whole Martha storyline was going to get wrapped up.
> 
> Still a great series though and hopefully it doesn't suffer in it's sophomore season the way Homeland did.


Yeah when they stopped the car on the road between the FBI they stopped long enough for me to believe they were stuck. Sure they got out but it did make me go if they get arrested how will it work itself out.

I thought the episode was really good. Great season.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Granny is being recalled to Moscow.

Methinks that Margo has to negotiate another year of her contract.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The question must be asked:

Where did Granny get the time machine that allowed her to get a Taser?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

netringer said:


> Where did Granny get the time machine that allowed her to get a Taser?


cattle prods were a 50's invention, and the taser followed in the 70's.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Really good episode. Of course, with Elizabeth being hurt, coming up with a plausible cover is trick. A "Great Aunt"? How long will she be recovering in the makeshift "hospital"? Where will season two pickup? Will Elizabeth still be gone? Or will she back. This right here seems like it would be a difficult situation that can blow their cover. I HOPE we don't come back to the next season with 6 months passing and having Elizabeth safe and sound like nothing happened. That's just too convenient.

I think the daughter was trying to figure out if mom really folded clothes. She was suspicious, but there were folded clothes and an empty clothesline.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

In addition to everything that's already been said, loved the song they finished with. Not as good as tusk in the opening ep, but still good.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I think the daughter was trying to figure out if mom really folded clothes. She was suspicious, but there were folded clothes and an empty clothesline.


It's nice to know Mom's a good enough spy to backstop any story she comes up with.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> In addition to everything that's already been said, loved the song they finished with. Not as good as tusk in the opening ep, but still good.


I love that Peter Gabriel song, I always forget about it but always love it


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Season two wishlist . . . less of Philip as the honeypot, and more of Elizabeth as one.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> In addition to everything that's already been said, loved the song they finished with. Not as good as tusk in the opening ep, but still good.


Absolutely- another great use of music......

I keep waiting for them to use "Russians" by Sting ("if the Russians love their children, too......)

It's gotta happen at some point, doesn't it????

Thought it was an incredible finale from start to finish- this show is quickly rising to the level of some of the all time great shows in our opinion (Breaking Bad, etc)


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Granny encourages Phillip to go home to his kids.
Phillip insists that he stay with his wife.
"Don't worry about the kids, I'll call the FBI to look after them"


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

dwells said:


> Absolutely- another great use of music......
> 
> I keep waiting for them to use "Russians" by Sting ("if the Russians love their children, too......)
> 
> It's gotta happen at some point, doesn't it????


Assuming they're only going to use songs that were released prior to the timeframe of the specific episode (something Mad Men and other period shows do as well), it will be a few more years. "Russians" wasn't released until 1985.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

It's got to be a pain in the ass to have to reconnect the dryer everytime..


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

NorthAlabama said:


> cattle prods were a 50's invention, and the taser followed in the 70's.


I was surprised to see a modern Taser as well so I had to do a little digging:

http://shop.fortresstactical.com/TASER-Collectors-s/172.htm


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

squint said:


> I was surprised to see a modern Taser as well so I had to do a little digging:
> 
> http://shop.fortresstactical.com/TASER-Collectors-s/172.htm


The BATF classified the original Taser in the same category as machine guns and sawed off shotguns, but the next model had a pistol grip so wasn't. Gun control idiocy goes back a long way.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

gossamer88 said:


> What's wrong with me that I was rooting for the enemy?! That's how good this season was. Looking forward to next season.


My thoughts exactly. I was rooting for the russians almost the entire time.

Quite a bit different from the actual 80s!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Surprised this wasn't mentioned yet -
I loved the kids sheets. Pretty sure I had those same Star Wars sheets in the early 80s.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

BradJW said:


> Surprised this wasn't mentioned yet -
> I loved the kids sheets. Pretty sure I had those same Star Wars sheets in the early 80s.


I still have the blanket that my mom quilted for me when I was a kid.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

squint said:


> I was surprised to see a modern Taser as well so I had to do a little digging


interesting evolution of the taser - thanks for the link, i think she was using the 1982 nova freedom xr5000.

i was very young in the early eighties, and it's interesting to read comments that focus on tech of the time.

there were apple personal computers, color tv monitors hooked up to commodore 64's, cars with power windows and door locks, microwave ovens in the kitchen. ibm pc's, windows and hd tv's were on the horizon.

they almost seem to dumb down the tech in this series at times.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> there were apple personal computers, color tv monitors hooked up to commodore 64's, cars with power windows and door locks, microwave ovens in the kitchen. ibm pc's, windows and hd tv's were on the horizon.


The desks at the rezidentura's office have computer terminals (VT100s), not PCs.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

That's one of the things I enjoy about the show, the "old" technology. They had to mark a car and drive it to the scene to abort the mission, no other way to get ahold of them. Cool


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

"You won't be able to move for 20 minutes. You won't be here that long."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

netringer said:


> "You won't be able to move for 20 minutes. You won't be here that long."


I think she said, "That's 10 minutes longer than you've got.." DAYUM!!! 

GO GRANNY!!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Margo Martindale is great in her role. I liked her a lot on Justified too.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I wonder if the show is ever going to get to the fall of the Soviet Union and the end of the cold war. (i hope that's not considered a spoiler for those unaware of history) 
It would be interesting to see how they would handle that. Maybe something for a series finale.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Azlen said:


> I wonder if the show is ever going to get to the fall of the Soviet Union and the end of the cold war. (i hope that's not considered a spoiler for those unaware of history)
> It would be interesting to see how they would handle that. Maybe something for a series finale.


Yeah! I forgot!

Phillip just got the real scoop from the (walking dead) Colonel on Reagan's "Star Wars" SDI program. For history's sake his intelligence has to be ignored.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

netringer said:


> Phillip just got the real scoop from the (walking dead) Colonel on Reagan's "Star Wars" SDI program. For history's sake his intelligence has to be ignored.


Maybe this is a science fiction series about an alternate universe in which the Soviets don't fall for SDI and remain solvent... 

(Which, come to think of it, could actually be cool...)


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

NorthAlabama said:


> interesting evolution of the taser - thanks for the link, i think she was using the 1982 nova freedom xr5000.


I think that model was a contact-only stungun.

The one in the episode had a yellow and black cartridge face that may be only present on modern versions. I'm going to do more research and watch that part of the episode again.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

netringer said:


> Yeah! I forgot!
> 
> Phillip just got the real scoop from the (walking dead) Colonel on Reagan's "Star Wars" SDI program. For history's sake his intelligence has to be ignored.


The show can follow history. It could be ignored at the source as they may still have thought it was a setup. Or it could be passed up and others can discount it as disinformation.

Lots of information has come out of the cold war years where intelligence and the military on both sides would exaggerate the abilities of the other side. Doing so increased the need for more vigilance, more build up, more money for their organizations.

It would actually be great if the show went on to show how each side viewed raw intelligence and we could see how it's importance got amplified as it went up the chain of command.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

netringer said:


> Granny is being recalled to Moscow.
> 
> Methinks that Margo has to negotiate another year of her contract.


It's been reported that she is in a pilot airing on CBS. If that gets picked up, I guess she's unavailable for The Americans.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Well damn. She was only in 10 this season so maybe she could do 2 series but doubtful. Hopefully she plays another badass


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> interesting evolution of the taser - thanks for the link, i think she was using the 1982 nova freedom xr5000.
> 
> i was very young in the early eighties, and it's interesting to read comments that focus on tech of the time.
> 
> ...


I noticed when Elizabeth was at the travel agency, one if the employees came and asked her to look at something on the screen. Did travel agencies really use computers in 1981? Obviously they didn't use them for ticketing, so I guess it would have just been rudimentary word processing and record keeping. But that still seems a little early for a small business to have been using a computer.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I noticed when Elizabeth was at the travel agency, one if the employees came and asked her to look at something on the screen. Did travel agencies really use computers in 1981? Obviously they didn't use them for ticketing, so I guess it would have just been rudimentary word processing and record keeping. But that still seems a little early for a small business to have been using a computer.


I'd guess it could have been American Airlines SABRE system. It's been available to travel agents since the late 70s
http://www.sabre.com/home/about/sabre_history


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> they almost seem to dumb down the tech in this series at times.


i didn't mean to suggest all of the tech from series was off. i said it seemed to be dumbed down _at times_. imho they have done a reasonably good job overall.

it just gave me the impression when watching from time to time they had slipped back into the 70's. not a big distraction, though.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I noticed when Elizabeth was at the travel agency, one if the employees came and asked her to look at something on the screen. Did travel agencies really use computers in 1981? Obviously they didn't use them for ticketing, so I guess it would have just been rudimentary word processing and record keeping. But that still seems a little early for a small business to have been using a computer.


It would have to be a black & white or black & green CRT screen. Most likely a mainframe terminal.

I got my Osborne 1 in 1982. (I still have it.)








http://www.retronaut.com/2011/05/osbourne-the-first-lap-top/

And NOBODY would be doing much business on one at the start, other than word processing and spreadsheets. I wrote my own billing program.

It is laughable. It was 30 pounds! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osborne_1
Now we have under 3 pound laptops.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I'd guess it could have been American Airlines SABRE system. It's been available to travel agents since the late 70s
> http://www.sabre.com/home/about/sabre_history


They would have to be very high volume agency to make it worthwhile to have that setup. It would have cost tens of thousands of dollars to install.

Most travel agencies used paper schedule books and called to make reservations. The gal on the other end of the phone call had the computer terminal.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Idearat said:


> I'd guess it could have been American Airlines SABRE system. It's been available to travel agents since the late 70s
> http://www.sabre.com/home/about/sabre_history


Yeah, I remember the travel agency in our mall had terminals on the desks when I was little.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

netringer said:


> They would have to be very high volume agency to make it worthwhile to have that setup. It would have cost tens of thousands of dollars to install.
> 
> Most travel agencies used paper schedule books and called to make reservations. The gal on the other end of the phone call had the computer terminal.


Wouldn't the airlines have provided the access to the travel agency? Seems to me it would be in their best interest to help qualifying agencies sell their tickets.

Continental Airlines, with Ross Perot's EDS, also had a system (although it looks like the Continental/Eastern merger which acquired Eastern's SystemOne CRS may predate that partnership). It looks like there was also a company that combined the data from the various systems into one system for travel agencies to use. I just can't imagine that it wasn't "given" to travel agencies in that era.

Here's some more info from this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_reservations_system:

Also in 1976 Videcom international with British Airways, British Caledonian and CCL launched Travicom, the world's first multi-access reservations system (wholly based on Videcom technology), forming a network providing distribution for initially 2 and subsequently 49 subscribing international airlines (including British Airways, British Caledonian, TWA, Pan American World Airways, Qantas, Singapore Airlines, Air France, Lufthansa, SAS, Air Canada, KLM, Alitalia, Cathay Pacific and JAL) to thousands of travel agents in the UK. It allowed agents and airlines to communicate via a common distribution language and network, handling 97% of UK airline business trade bookings by 1987. The system went on to be replicated by Videcom in other areas of the world including the Middle East (DMARS), New Zealand, Kuwait (KMARS), Ireland, Caribbean, United States and Hong Kong. Travicom was a trading name for Travel Automation Services Ltd. When BA (who by then owned 100% of Travel Automation Services Ltd) chose to participate in the development of the Galileo system Travicom changed its trading name to Galileo UK and a migration process was put in place to move agencies from Travicom to Galileo.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i didn't mean to suggest all of the tech from series was off. i said it seemed to be dumbed down at times. imho they have done a reasonably good job overall.
> 
> it just gave me the impression when watching from time to time they had slipped back into the 70's. not a big distraction, though.


The show takes place in 1981. That's only 18 months removed from the 70s. And you've got to remember that back then, technology wasn't changing at such a rapid pace as we're used to. A typical office in 1981 probably didn't look all that different from a typical office in 1971. Although computers existed in '81, I don't think they'd yet been adopted in very many offices, especially not small, independent offices like Elizabeth and Philip's. In fact, I'll bet the most dramatic technology change in most small businesses between '71 and '81 was the switch from rotary dial to touch tone phones, and even that hadn't been fully adopted by '81.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> .... this one was just too predictable. Did anyone think for a second they were actually going to get caught?....


Of course not....what's great about the series is HOW they execute.

But who, in the early 80s, greeted someone by saying "hey..." That bothered me when Phillip arrived at the house early in this ep.....


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Awesome episode. This show is one of my all time favorites. Granny was a badass with killing that guy. I love that the characters are not indestructible and have emotions. 

It ought to be very interesting when Stan starts to see a similarity between the couple and certain neighbors that he is friendly with. Of course facial structure can be altered somewhat with the use of cheek pads, glasses/contacts. I wonder what kind of super glue Phillip uses on his wig to keep it from coming off when he's being Clark with Martha.

I do wonder about the kids and if they notice the parents out at night how they explain that.

Looking forward to S2.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Craigbob said:


> ...I wonder what kind of super glue Phillip uses on his wig to keep it from coming off when he's being Clark with Martha....


It was hilarious that, when he came up for air after pleasuring Martha he had to adjust his glasses....but not his wig


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

They should have played it so the audience didn't know which mission was compromised but that would have been near impossible to set up.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

netringer said:


> They should have played it so the audience didn't know which mission was compromised but that would have been near impossible to set up.


I thought it could have been either mission.

Yes, we knew the bug in the office was compromised, and the FBI was in place.

Just because they weren't showing us the FBI team surrounding the Colonel, doesn't mean they weren't there.
They could have even had the CIA setting up with the Colonel, but not sharing with the FBI.
(supposedly the CIA can't operate on US soil, but that's never stopped them before, Burn Notice)

That would have been a nice misdirect if it had happened.

phox


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I think they showed that Prince hadn't rolled over until after the meeting with the colonel.

P & E assumed that Prince would fold fairly quickly and it was likely the meeting was the setup. They had no idea the bug had been revealed and it was in fact the tape pickup that was the trap.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Craigbob said:


> I do wonder about the kids and if they notice the parents out at night how they explain that.


I guess that's why it's such a no no to go to their room at night for anything. But what did they do when the kids were little? They must have not done any 2 man operations unless they had a babysitter.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Craigbob said:


> Awesome episode. This show is one of my all time favorites. Granny was a badass with killing that guy. I love that the characters are not indestructible and have emotions.
> 
> It ought to be very interesting when Stan starts to see a similarity between the couple and certain neighbors that he is friendly with. Of course facial structure can be altered somewhat with the use of cheek pads, glasses/contacts. I wonder what kind of super glue Phillip uses on his wig to keep it from coming off when he's being Clark with Martha.
> 
> ...


Stan might not be the one to see the similarity.

But Martha might recognize her husband.
And Martha might recongize her new sister-in-law. Those pics are gonna be all over the FBI office.

I'm guessing Martha's days will be numbered.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> I guess that's why it's such a no no to go to their room at night for anything. But what did they do when the kids were little? They must have not done any 2 man operations unless they had a babysitter.


Who needs a babysitter when you have the FBI....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Great Sepinwall article with the exec. producers...

He also reviews the finale....


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> But what did they do when the kids were little? They must have not done any 2 man operations unless they had a babysitter.


I think this is true of ALL parents, not just Soviet sleeper agents.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Polcamilla said:


> I think this is true of ALL parents, not just Soviet sleeper agents.


Yeah, my wife and I had MANY two-man operations when our kids were younger....


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

as much as i loved the season and this episode, the one thing that irritated the crap out of me was in the scene where the FBI cars go to block off the street to box in Phil and Elizabether, they follow the book on bad movie/tv show/any ep of 24 police perimeter setups, whereby they park 2 cars perpendicular to the road, with enough room between them for a car to blast through. as SOON as i saw that, i knew Philip was going to drive through them. i mean COME ON!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Remember they're in the early eighties - they wouldn't have seen all of those subsequent movies/tv shows in which that happened.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Great Sepinwall article with the exec. producers...
> 
> He also reviews the finale....


any spoilers in the interview with the producers?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> any spoilers in the interview with the producers?


Not for season two. Sepinwall asks about Martindale's availability for next season, and they sort of give a non-answer to that. The only thing closer to a spoiler than that is the very last question, which deals with how long after the finale the new season may pick up. And they don't answer that one conclusively, either, but they do say what they are thinking they will do. If knowing that would bug you, read until the last question and then stop.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thanks


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I guess that's why it's such a no no to go to their room at night for anything. But what did they do when the kids were little? They must have not done any 2 man operations unless they had a babysitter.


I listened to an interview with the producers on Grantland (didn't realize one of them had actually worked for the CIA) and they said they filmed scenes with a babysitter but it didn't make the final edit. So P & E have had babysitters for night missions. We just didn't see it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Mo Ryan chaired a panel with the cast of The Americans:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...finale_n_3205271.html?utm_hp_ref=maureen-ryan


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

netringer said:


> Mo Ryan chaired a panel with the cast of The Americans:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...finale_n_3205271.html?utm_hp_ref=maureen-ryan


:up: great link, thanks!


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Remember they're in the early eighties - they wouldn't have seen all of those subsequent movies/tv shows in which that happened.


heh.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> Mo Ryan chaired a panel with the cast of The Americans:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...finale_n_3205271.html?utm_hp_ref=maureen-ryan





NorthAlabama said:


> :up: great link, thanks!


It _is_ way cool.

Just hearing the actors' real accents is a kick.

Nina is from Afghanistan and has a Indian father and Russian mother. She really speaks Russian but her regular accent is all American.

Matthew Rhys is Welsh. It's funny seeing that those facial expressions of his are natural.

Margo has almost the same accent as Mags.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just caught up and I have to say this show was consistently great all season. 

I had no idea where they were taking the series so it was totally plausible to me one of them might get caught.

The car chase - sure we've seen that a thousand times but at least they did it well. Even being a cliche I was on the edge of my seat.

Yeah we can nitpik this and that but overall 
- really good television. :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The best part about the car chase is they did exactly what should be done in that situation. Get some separation and pull into a parking garage. Helicopters can't follow you once you're in there, and you should be able to quickly blend in and get away.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

squint said:


> I was surprised to see a modern Taser as well so I had to do a little digging:
> 
> http://shop.fortresstactical.com/TASER-Collectors-s/172.htm


So, just to be clear, was it or wasn't it a modern taser in the episode? I realize TASERs existed, but was the model used in the episode anachronistic?

I can't tell from that page.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, my wife and I had MANY two-man operations when our kids were younger....


We don't need to hear about your menage-a-trois (-es?)


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

mattack said:


> So, just to be clear, was it or wasn't it a modern taser in the episode? I realize TASERs existed, but was the model used in the episode anachronistic?
> 
> I can't tell from that page.


I don't remember what the one used in the episode looked like...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump!

Started binge watching The Americans last week, finished the last three episodes late last night. Some great TV!

I've gone back and read all the old TCF TV Forum threads, and Alan Sepinwall's reviews.

Not much to add that hasn't already been said. One of the things that most stands out is how little awareness people had back then of surrounding events. Now we have this criss-cross overload of info because of the Internet, where everyone knows everything happening anywhere in the world. And then watching this, one realizes how little we knew back then. For us old farts, it's not even the same world any more.

Ready to roll into Season Two today...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Ready to roll into Season Two today...


Have fun. Season one was quite good, but season two is a level above.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cmontyburns said:


> Have fun. Season one was quite good, but season two is a level above.


I'm gonna reply to this because I finished season 1 last night and was just saying to my friend this morning, if this show keeps this level of quality, it may make it's way up to Breaking Bad/GOT level for me. Nice to see that it continues at least through season 2. Don't tell me anything beyond that! 

That being said, I have so many thoughts. I had to stop myself from barreling through more than 2-3 episodes a night so it could all sink in. I was getting really frustrated with the Elizabeth/Phillip relationship estrangement going on. I honestly don't see a logical reason granny would tell her that other than to hurt her. I get she may think having feelings is bad but having animosity could be just as dangerous to a mission. Glad at the end she told him to come home. Also was that the first time either of them spoken Russian since coming to America?

I agree that there's no way Stan would look at those sketches and even remotely think his neighbors. They look nothing like either of them, even in abstract. I do think for someone that spent a lot of years deep under cover, he's certainly being foolish with Nina, just like any other man using the wrong head with a woman. It may end up getting him killed or jailed. Has she been playing him all along? Sleeping with him to stay in his good graces? Did she develop feelings at all for him until she started to suspect he knew something about Vlad's murder? I really can't tell but she sure is now. Curious to see how far this will go.

Is it weird that of all the disguises, I find Clark to be the more attractive? I'm so weird. The thing with him and Martha is so strange. I wish we knew how they originally met and just exactly what he told her, who he works for. I mean we know she thinks he's investigating high ups but how long can that fly honestly? She's either going to grow tired of keeping a secret or she's going to get caught. This cannot end well for her.

That escape in the car at the end was very typical but I was still on the edge of my seat. I figured one of them would get hit with a stray bullets. Too many flying around. I was about to call bs when I realized she was shot.

The daughter is suspicious of laundry? I suspect it's much more than that. Too many weird things go on in that house for the kids to never see/hear anything. I'm betting she either overhears something big or finds something and finds out what's going on with her parents. I wonder how she'll take it? I find myself thinking she might be okay after the conversation with the neighbor boy about how exciting his dad being in the FBI was vs her boring travel agent parents. 

Okay back after I start Season 2.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm gonna reply to this because I finished season 1 last night and was just saying to my friend this morning, if this show keeps this level of quality, it may make it's way up to Breaking Bad/GOT level for me. Nice to see that it continues at least through season 2. Don't tell me anything beyond that!


Oh, but I want to sooooo bad!

I'm impressed that you were able to get through season one so fast. I've forgotten a lot of which season things happen in, so maybe I had this experience later, but enough intense things happen in this show that I remember thinking while watching it live that I was going to need the week to recover before the next episode. Are you OK? 

I really would like to comment on a number of things in your post, but instead I will again compliment you on being an astute watcher, and leave it at that. One thing I will mention is to keep your eye on Holly Taylor, who plays Paige. Not for any particular story reason, but since you commented on Paige and also mentioned earlier the quality of the acting on this show. I think you'll end up being impressed by her as well.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cmontyburns said:


> I'm impressed that you were able to get through season one so fast. I've forgotten a lot of which season things happen in, so maybe I had this experience later, but enough intense things happen in this show that I remember thinking while watching it live that I was going to need the week to recover before the next episode. Are you OK?


This is the reason I stopped myself at 2-3 because it's a LOT to take in and I needed some recovery from what I watched. BB and GOT I always had that week until the next episode so now I have an idea what my friend was talking about after watching entire seasons of those shows at once. Whew! There's so much back and forth, it's dizzying but in the best way. I have a lot to do before my surgery on Tuesday so I may try to hold off starting season 2 until after that and just allow this season to fully sink in. I have other shows that are much lighter on the brain to watch if I have a little down time but my mom arrives on Sunday so I really don't think I will lol.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

If you have the discipline to space it out a bit, you'll find it the more rewarding. 

I think Paige the daughter is just suspicious, period, not necessarily of the laundry. I remember snooping in my parents' room as a kid, and neither one of them was anything close to a spy (that i know of at least). 

Some of my favorites from the Season 1 end:
- the ending musical choice of this season (Games without Frontiers). 
- the Elizabeth/Claudia (Margo Martindale) relationship.
- I'm not huge on car chases (they're fun and all, but usually not the highlight for me), but the car chase of Phillip and Elizabeth's escape was tense!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Lord, you're going to get me watching the show again right along with @photoshopgrl. I had forgotten about that car chase.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cmontyburns said:


> Lord, you're going to get me watching the show again right along with @photoshopgrl. I had forgotten about that car chase.


DO IT, you have until at least Wednesday to get through Season 1.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

You know, I went to my recordings to do just that as I thought I had kept all of the shows. To my shock and dismay I only have shows starting in Season 3.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I haven't had cable/satellite for over a decade so I bought iTunes season passes and watched that way. I was cheap for at least the first few seasons so I only have them in SD. :flushed:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cmontyburns said:


> I haven't had cable/satellite for over a decade so I bought iTunes season passes and watched that way. I was cheap for at least the first few seasons so I only have them in SD. :flushed:


Do you have Prime? That's how I'm watching them in HD.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Do you have Prime? That's how I'm watching them in HD.


I do. However I share my sister's Prime, from years and years ago when they let "families" share Prime benefits and they didn't even bother to make sure you live in the same state. I've freeloaded on her Prime ever since, which is great for the free shipping but does not include benefits like Prime Video, which came after they stopped allowing that sharing arrangement.

I always rationalized that saving money via the SD purchase made sense since the show takes place in the 80's when HD didn't exist anyway.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

To me the series is definitely at the level of BB/The Sopranos. I never watched GoT so I don't have anything to compare it to.

There's so much I'd love to tell you about your comments, but.... Spoilers...

Fun to be watching this anew through your eyes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> To me the series is definitely at the level of BB/The Sopranos. I never watched GoT so I don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> There's so much I'd love to tell you about your comments, but.... Spoilers...
> 
> Fun to be watching this anew through your eyes.


I think it's actually better than both. I didn't like BB so that eliminates that. I loved The Sopranos but there were more "not great" episodes. I just don't remember any bad episodes of this.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I think it's actually better than both. I didn't like BB so that eliminates that. I loved The Sopranos but there were more "not great" episodes. I just don't remember any bad episodes of this.





Spoiler



Mischa?


----------

